# Neflix on non US Touchpad



## trevevs (May 7, 2012)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Fastboot

Carrier:: N/A (WiFi)

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi guys

Been searching round to try and get Neflix going on my Aussie CM9 Alpha 2. The netflix app isnt in my market, no doubt as Im not flagg as a US device. Changing language to US has not effect. I have a US DNS so have my DNS pointing to make me look like Im a US IP(http://www.unblock-us.com) This is working ok. Tried running market enabler http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=694720 and changed my code to US but that didnt work.
Trying to install from netflix website says not avail in my country!?
Any ideas?


----------



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

Move to US. Other than that I have no idea. Maybe VPN of some sort.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

not sure how having a US DNS would make your IP to be from US.
Even if you managed to install the app, I'm sure it will check if the connection came from an US IP or not.
You can use a VPN, something like Orbot should do it (I've used in to get into some UK services only while abroad) just configure it to use nodes from US


----------



## modjo30 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a UK account and have just installed the app but it wont connect when i put my details in, is this a known problem with CM9? i am sunning the latest nightly which is may 8th i think


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a known problem with having an IP outside of the US 

Proxy or VPN is required if you do not live in the US. As you have to directly connect to their servers, there is no other way to make them think you live in the US.

two choices:

1) Find a cheap US VPN/Proxy provider

2) Find a cheap VPS server (base prices are like $15-20 a month for say 250GB of data transfer download wise) in the US and set up OpenVPN or tunnel through ssh to it and set up a proxy

Also works in reverse if you happen to live in the US and want to get BBC broadcasting via a proxy/vpn there.


----------



## trevevs (May 7, 2012)

Dubi said:


> not sure how having a US DNS would make your IP to be from US.
> Even if you managed to install the app, I'm sure it will check if the connection came from an US IP or not.
> You can use a VPN, something like Orbot should do it (I've used in to get into some UK services only while abroad) just configure it to use nodes from US


As I said in my post, I already have US DNS service in unbock-us- awesome for $5 per month. I am pointing my DNS servers on the TP to this service. My Apple TV2 working fine with Netflix in Australia using it.


----------



## trevevs (May 7, 2012)

wow cool! Downloaded Netflix manually on me lappy. Then using ES file explorer adding my laptop as a server to get to the Netflix file I downloaded it WORKS!! Obviously in conjunction with using my US DNS service!


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

trevevs said:


> As I said in my post, I already have US DNS service in unbock-us- awesome for $5 per month. I am pointing my DNS servers on the TP to this service. My Apple TV2 working fine with Netflix in Australia using it.


Do you mean a US proxy right?
I don't see how a DNS will make any difference to your IP address other than rather than resolve the URL to the real IP for whatever service you want (NetLink, Amazon, etc) it gives you a "fake" one


```
<br />
C:\Users\Fbyte>nslookup www.netflix.com<br />
Server:  UnKnown<br />
Address:  192.168.0.1<br />
<br />
Non-authoritative answer:<br />
Name:    wwwservice--frontend-373494752.eu-west-1.elb.amazonaws.com<br />
Addresses:  176.34.188.229<br />
          176.34.184.243<br />
          176.34.185.50<br />
          176.34.185.102<br />
          176.34.186.229<br />
          176.34.187.142<br />
Aliases:  www.netflix.com<br />
<br />
<br />
C:\Users\Fbyte>nslookup www.netflix.com<br />
Server:  UnKnown<br />
Address:  208.122.23.22<br />
<br />
Name:    www.netflix.com<br />
Addresses:  173.208.170.14<br />
          184.154.113.142<br />
          50.22.86.51<br />
          67.216.222.14<br />
<br />
<br />
C:\Users\Fbyte><br />
```
Which is exactly what it does.
173.208.170.14 belongs to UnblockUS.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Your dns is not your IP address as some have tried to explain. Unblock US is a vpn/proxy service that routes your IP through a server located United States and then forwards your connection onto the destination. It's not a DNS service (though it may supply one in addition, though I did not look).

DNS is what translates the hostnames (like google.com, bbc.co.uk) you type into _the remote_ _IP of the server you're connecting to_ so they can be fetched from the internet. If your dns lookup server location was the issue (which it's not), there's plenty of free ones (like layer3 4.2.2.1-4.2.2.6 and google's 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4).

Your question would have been far easier to answer if you were not trying to confuse people.


----------

